# S. Gibbus



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

Yesh sorry i didnt post this about a month ago but this guy i know he spawned his s. gibbus i know what everyone's thinking yeah right but it is true and the reason i kept it quiet is because he's giving me first picks of the spawn which will be this saturday he spawned them in a 16x 8x8 ft tank there were about 10 gibs in there ranging in size from 10-13 inches just eyeballin i saw every thing but the fish lay the eggs them selves the male guarding an area where the yarn used to be the eggs in the yarn and the eggs hatching they are bout the size of your pinky finger nail right now im snatching up 10 this weekend so if any one is interested pm me or my email is [email protected] i live in St. Louis,MO the show me state and as soon as i go up there and get them i'll get pics to prove what they are and show the parents off they are in breeding colors still lookin like rhoms without the dips in the forhead


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I gotta see pics of that tank along with the pics your your new fish when you get him so bring your camera lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bullshit ill believe it when i see it.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

are you sure there not reds?


----------



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

no reds ha i dont even look at them and if you are in st. louis i can tell you where you can see them for your self i live in the city so i dont even see bullshit cowboy pics are the proof and thats what ill provide even at the small size that they are they look nothing like redbelly fry i know whtat those look like and they dont i expect to hear alot bout liar liar so bring it but when i bring the proof the i want appologies from those of you that doubted me ive sold over 8 types of piranhas this year alone and i dont even own a business i jus know what to get that people want to buy so when i post pics of the adults in their tank and the 1/2 inch fry in mine dont hate jus order if you're not broke good day all


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

whats wrong with you?
when will you post the pics and how much are they gonna cost? ill take a few


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...from your past posting...I would say that you have a serious tendency to exaggerate everything.....so it seems pretty valid for people to question anything this post. If this is true....I would not suggest picking up 10 of these fish unless you have 10 different tanks.

Did the breeder of these fish tell you where his fish were collected? It is the only real way to ID gibbus.


----------



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

i dont exagerate i jus dont have my own digital camera every time some one tried to call me on something everytime i told whomever to come and take a look i dont lie i pride myself on it he told me he has had these fish for atleast five years he is very a reputable man in my eyes and i dont trust everyones word i just get offended when they know nothing and try to talk about everything ya know i expect criticism if thats how you spell it pics will be up hopefully by sunday evening and the proof will be in the pudding and the guy told me they are 50/50 as far as cohab goes and he told me that up until 3-4 inches they will be fine with lots of hiding spaces and feeders inthe tank which there is 30-49 guppies getting ten for myself and more if someone else wants to come get them like i told every one else who tried to get fish from me come see for yourself im no liar if my name was pinnocio my nose wouldnt grow besides what doeslying do for me nothing and it hurts the trade good day folks


----------



## kamikazi (May 8, 2008)

elongatos said:


> i dont exagerate i jus dont have my own digital camera every time some one tried to call me on something everytime i told whomever to come and take a look i dont lie i pride myself on it he told me he has had these fish for atleast five years he is very a reputable man in my eyes and i dont trust everyones word i just get offended when they know nothing and try to talk about everything ya know i expect criticism if thats how you spell it pics will be up hopefully by sunday evening and the proof will be in the pudding and the guy told me they are 50/50 as far as cohab goes and he told me that up until 3-4 inches they will be fine with lots of hiding spaces and feeders inthe tank which there is 30-49 guppies getting ten for myself and more if someone else wants to come get them like i told every one else who tried to get fish from me come see for yourself im no liar if my name was pinnocio my nose wouldnt grow besides what doeslying do for me nothing and it hurts the trade good day folks


Wow.. that's the longest sentence without punctuation i ever read...lol. Gibbus cannot co-habitate in an aquarium unless we're talking a MASSIVE sized one. And even at that, i would doubt it. They don't shoal. Not calling anyone a liar, just saying that mistaken -ID's sometime happen. Will be looking forward to seeing those pics..If they show up.

Kami!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I want to see some pics!!!! We demand pics!


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

fishguy1313 said:


> I want to see some pics!!!! We demand pics!


Don't waste your time.


----------



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

if any one lives in or near St. Louis Mo or is visiting soon i can send you there to check them out for yourselves. the only thing they could be are rhoms but the guy said that they aren't and he does breed fish for a living so i believe him. I even questioned him about the id on these fish before they spawned and he produced literature from one of those books by dr. Axelrode or something you all know that fish book guy. Any ways sorry bout my angy reading post was fustrated bout the reponses not understanding that i'd be the same way if some one else posted the same thing . so haters bring it on and i'll be smiling in the end. Like i said if anyone lives in or coming to the Lou jus let me know and i'll send you up there and they can confirm my truths. i se now that for this special occasion i'm gonna have to buy a cheap digital cam to calm the seas of hate good day all.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

elongatos said:


> *i dont exagerate*


Really?


> *Posted on: Mar 2 2008, 04:56 PM *
> i sold a 14 incher a couple moths ago to another p-fury member for 125 i did that because it was for one a peruvian rhom if it were a different kind i would have kept it i got it for only 65 bucks at a lfs i turned round waited for a good deal and *bought several p's including a 2 1/2 inch blue diamond rhom *after having the large rhom for a while i felt it didnt have the same aggression


One week later......


> *Posted on: Mar 9 2008, 12:14 PM *
> [peru is the most common one evryone has one i had one that was at least 14 inches got rid if that and got a *4 inch blue diamond rhom *much better rhom


2 weeks later.....


> *Posted on: Mar 23 2008, 04:14 PM*
> yes id say a blue diamond rhom i got one round 6"


So.....in just 3 weeks your fish has gone from 2.5" to 6".

Im not really concerned about the claims of breeding in captivity...I am more interested in the ID of the fish. S. gibbus is one of the hardest fish to ID on appearance alone...and some say impossible. However, because the fish is described from only one location (if I remember correctly)...collection point is key to IDing this fish.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

well all i have to say in this guys defence is if gibbus were to breed in captivity, 16 foot tank would definatley be the right size.

GG i have a quick question for ya. Can a piranha be a gibbbus even if it doesnt look more elongated? Could there be the "regular rhom" shaped gibbus along with the elongated ones just like there are elongated and more compact rhoms?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

GG totally owned this..

elongatus is gonna go lurk from now like Outh

lol.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> GG totally owned this..
> 
> elongatus is gonna go lurk from now like Outh
> 
> lol.


he still comes on the site? his own site doesnt work anymore site got suspended or some sh*t


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAAHA

Can we boot this kid for stupidity?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHHAHAAHA


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> *i dont exagerate*


Really?


> *Posted on: Mar 2 2008, 04:56 PM *
> i sold a 14 incher a couple moths ago to another p-fury member for 125 i did that because it was for one a peruvian rhom if it were a different kind i would have kept it i got it for only 65 bucks at a lfs i turned round waited for a good deal and *bought several p's including a 2 1/2 inch blue diamond rhom *after having the large rhom for a while i felt it didnt have the same aggression


One week later......


> *Posted on: Mar 9 2008, 12:14 PM *
> [peru is the most common one evryone has one i had one that was at least 14 inches got rid if that and got a *4 inch blue diamond rhom *much better rhom


2 weeks later.....


> *Posted on: Mar 23 2008, 04:14 PM*
> yes id say a blue diamond rhom i got one round 6"


So.....in just 3 weeks your fish has gone from 2.5" to 6".

Im not really concerned about the claims of breeding in captivity...I am more interested in the ID of the fish. S. gibbus is one of the hardest fish to ID on appearance alone...and some say impossible. However, because the fish is described from only one location (if I remember correctly)...collection point is key to IDing this fish.
[/quote]

haha.... tell it like it is gg!

2.5 inches to 6 inches in three weeks! what are you feeding that thing? haha

lets see the pics! of all these fish!

p.s. i love these threds. good laugh. its like that guy a couple months back with the biggest pygo on here and it wasnt a piraya.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

wow and i was gonna post how happy i was that my reds laid another batch of eggs, but i guess i got nothin on this guy.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

All these types of threads are the same. Someone says something that they know everyone thinks is impossible, then they say they dont have a camera, and that they are not lying. Then the person gets all upset that someone calls their bluff.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

maknwar said:


> All these types of threads are the same. Someone says something that they know everyone thinks is impossible, then they say they dont have a camera, and that they are not lying. Then the person gets all upset that someone calls their bluff.


i know its hillarious. who doest have a digi or a camera phone and has a computer?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

philbert said:


> All these types of threads are the same. Someone says something that they know everyone thinks is impossible, then they say they dont have a camera, and that they are not lying. Then the person gets all upset that someone calls their bluff.


i know its hillarious. who doest have a digi or a camera phone and has a computer?
[/quote]

Do cell phones even come with out a camera?


----------



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

i may be the only one in america without a digital cam or camera phone got in trouble with one with pics of someone other than my girl friend on it with some extended video of somesort. so since then no camera phone no pics of the tropheys if ya know what i mean. I know the threads bout the blue diamond were off but the pet shop at which i sold it at can vouch as for as the size if you need i can give name and number of shop . You all doubted me when i had the 14 inch rhom for sale for 125 also. who proved you wrong this guy. they jus thought that was a hoax also until i came with pics of the beast and someone from this vey site traveled from K.C. to get Wish i could have seen your face. i think i single handedly dropped the value of the big rhom with that one sorry,but it was funny at the time. I'm gonna get me a disposable camera the kind where you get it developed into a disk and show what i know like i also said come to the lou and see for your self better yet and wait till this sunday watch the website like superbowl because its gonna be a show a picture show that is and if they turn out to be something other than S. Gibbus i will hublely apologize to everyone by pm but i dont think thats gonna happen cause i know what has been seen and it is what they are


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

even if he got serras to breed dude there no way to tell 100% if its s gibbus unless you ask the guy exactly where they are from.


----------



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

actually you can if you read on opeffe i think thats how you spell it coloration is different in rhoms and a full grown gibbus. when i was up there this past sunday they looked like they were returning back to normal coloration and even right now well sunday with their flanks almost black you could tell these are not rhoms like i said i'll buy the dispoable cam and after i get some pics up somebody will finally believe me and you never know some people will even want to buy some i view the criticisim in a different way than yesterday now its like motivation to buy even more when i go up there instead of jus10 maybe twenty 15 to grow out and sell and 5 or more maybe more depending on what my abilities let me build have a very active serra tank you guys will see my motivation when you see pics of all those full grown serras in that huge tank its like watching the fights on ufc but anyway proof is in the pudding and i'm the one thats got to make it


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

well then bucko...do what you gotta do...if the proof is in the pudding and your wrong im gonna take a piss in that pudding and make you eat it









lol


----------



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

so if im right bout what they are let me guess huh you might want some mmmm i got a special price for you lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

elongatos said:


> so if im right bout what they are let me guess huh you might want some mmmm i got a special price for you lol


if you can prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that they are gibbus like get Frank to say ok they are gibbus and that guy bred them he is a lucky of a gun..i will change my status to elongatos is the master and i am his bitch for 3 months..thats how damn sure i am


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

elongatos said:


> so if im right bout what they are let me guess huh you might want some mmmm i got a special price for you lol


I think he just hit on you Trigga!

Looks like he did not learn from his last mistake with the Digi Camera


----------



## eddiea1 (Mar 18, 2008)

I’ll trade you my unicorn for a Gibbus? I swear he's real. I got him from a reputable breeder from middle earth. lol


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Trigga said:


> so if im right bout what they are let me guess huh you might want some mmmm i got a special price for you lol


if you can prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that they are gibbus like get Frank to say ok they are gibbus and that guy bred them he is a lucky of a gun..i will change my status to elongatos is the master and i am his bitch for 3 months..thats how damn sure i am
[/quote]
hell if it were any kind of serra i'd do that, considering there are like a dozen confermed breedings of serra's in aquariums, and most have been in very very large public aquariums. i think there was an abandoned amusement park in florida that someone tossed a bunch of rhoms in and they bred but thats about it.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

cool, can i mix these gibbus with my SUPPA REDS!!!!??? lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I cant wait to see the pics of your fish having sex.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Man, this thread went down the drain fast. Some piss pudding????????????? WTF is that all about?

Gibbus....they are most likely not. But just to have some rhoms breed in a tank is a major thing and I hope to hear it successful. Do I have faith? No I don't. But I hope your buddy proves me and everyone else here wrong.

Speak-


speakyourmind said:


> I cant wait to see the pics of your fish having sex.


That is pretty much in the "top 5" most messed up posts I've ever read on P-fury. Congrads. lol
I should put that in a sig. Thats a good one.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

elongatos said:


> i may be the only one in america without a digital cam or camera phone got in trouble with one with pics of someone other than my girl friend on it with some extended video of somesort. so since then no camera phone no pics of the tropheys if ya know what i mean. I know the threads bout the blue diamond were off but the pet shop at which i sold it at can vouch as for as the size if you need i can give name and number of shop . You all doubted me when i had the 14 inch rhom for sale for 125 also. who proved you wrong this guy. they jus thought that was a hoax also until i came with pics of the beast and someone from this vey site traveled from K.C. to get Wish i could have seen your face. i think i single handedly dropped the value of the big rhom with that one sorry,but it was funny at the time. I'm gonna get me a disposable camera the kind where you get it developed into a disk and show what i know like i also said come to the lou and see for your self better yet and wait till this sunday watch the website like superbowl because its gonna be a show a picture show that is and if they turn out to be something other than S. Gibbus i will hublely apologize to everyone by pm but i dont think thats gonna happen cause i know what has been seen and it is what they are


It's always the one's without digi cams that start these threads lol!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

eddiea1 said:


> I'll trade you my unicorn for a Gibbus? I swear he's real. I got him from a reputable breeder from middle earth. lol


give him to me dude i will cohab him with my pikachu and black rhom all in a 10g...plently of room if you ask me


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Trigga said:


> I'll trade you my unicorn for a Gibbus? I swear he's real. I got him from a reputable breeder from middle earth. lol


give him to me dude i will cohab him with my pikachu and black rhom all in a 10g...plently of room if you ask me
[/quote]

dont do it pikachus HATE unicorns


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Trigga said:


> GG totally owned this..
> 
> elongatus is gonna go lurk from now like Outh
> 
> lol.


he still comes on the site? his own site doesnt work anymore site got suspended or some sh*t
[/quote]

no but his bill collectors do. hence his sites suspension.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

elongatos said:


> Yesh sorry i didnt post this about a month ago but this guy i know he spawned his s. gibbus i know what everyone's thinking yeah right but it is true and the reason i kept it quiet is because he's giving me first picks of the spawn which will be this saturday he spawned them in a 16x 8x8 ft tank there were about 10 gibs in there ranging in size from 10-13 inches just eyeballin i saw every thing but the fish lay the eggs them selves the male guarding an area where the yarn used to be the eggs in the yarn and the eggs hatching they are bout the size of your pinky finger nail right now im snatching up 10 this weekend so if any one is interested pm me or my email is [email protected] i live in St. Louis,MO the show me state and as soon as i go up there and get them i'll get pics to prove what they are and show the parents off they are in breeding colors still lookin like rhoms without the dips in the forhead


saw a video on youtube on a gibbus. a young one maybe 3-4 inchs. and as soon as the kid dropped in the goldfish, the gibbus tore it in half. leaving just the head floating around. it was awesome. are most gibbus that aggressive? because i've been wanting a b p or a b diam


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

this guy CAN'T be f*cking serious, it has to be a troll.... so


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok...thats about enough with the bashing. This might be totally legit....you will just need to wait and see. But for now....I am closing this so there are no more attacks on this kid.


----------

